# Oak Root Ball



## justturnin (Jul 1, 2013)

I just had a dead oak removed from my yard. It was not that big maybe 18" a the base. My question, is it worth digging up an oak root ball? I am not sure I have ever seen the wood from the ball. Half of the tree was already dead w/ ants and rotting and "shrooms all around. My hope is for nice figure and spalting. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2013)

Given that you will probably find some casting material, and given that you're a master caster, my vote is yes dig it up!


----------



## justturnin (Jul 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Given that you will probably find some casting material, and given that you're a master caster, my vote is yes dig it up!



Good enough for me. Guess I need to go get some dirt and sod to put back in the hols so the HOA does not boo boo its britches.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2013)

Probably some good stuff in there, but they can be nasty to cut up, lots of impacted dirt and rocks are usually grown into them, clean it well, and don't use your good chain/blades on it.


----------



## justturnin (Jul 1, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Probably some good stuff in there, but they can be nasty to cut up, lots of impacted dirt and rocks are usually grown into them, clean it well, and don't use your good chain/blades on it.



Thanks Barry,
I will definitely get the pressure washer working on it.


----------

